# How to know if anyone is stealing my internet?



## georgey12345 (May 26, 2009)

I am not a computer genius but i know some stuff so here is the problem. I do not know if someone is stealing my internet, even if it is possible but i prefer to know the facts.
Here are the details: I use Verizon DSL high speed internet. This is NOT wireless internet so don't tell me about securing router and access points (yes!! i read alot). Here is the setup if its necessary. There is a box outside the house with a hard line entering the house. A telephone wire is connected from the hard line jack to a high speed modem which is connected to the computer. 
Someone told me this but i am not sure of its validity, so if anyone knows please explain what ARP is about. I was told to run a command named "arp -a" several times and count the number of entries i see. Sometimes i get 7 entries and sometimes i get 8 entries. Does the extra entry indicate someone else is using the internet? 

So here are the questions:
1. Is the DSL type (mentioned above) stealable?
2. How to know if someone is stealing it? (Any commands etc)
3. How to find the culprit if there is one?
4. What is ARP about? and is there any validity to the above or is it just nonsense. Please explain

Thank you people!!


----------



## woflman (Oct 25, 2007)

georgey12345 said:


> I am not a computer genius but i know some stuff so here is the problem. I do not know if someone is stealing my internet, even if it is possible but i prefer to know the facts.
> Here are the details: I use Verizon DSL high speed internet. This is NOT wireless internet so don't tell me about securing router and access points (yes!! i read alot). Here is the setup if its necessary. There is a box outside the house with a hard line entering the house. A telephone wire is connected from the hard line jack to a high speed modem which is connected to the computer.
> Someone told me this but i am not sure of its validity, so if anyone knows please explain what ARP is about. I was told to run a command named "arp -a" several times and count the number of entries i see. Sometimes i get 7 entries and sometimes i get 8 entries. Does the extra entry indicate someone else is using the internet?
> 
> ...


1+2. If they can touch to your physican cable, then they can steal. Using bandwith monitor tools, to calculate then compare your used bandwith vs badnwith used on router statics table
3+4. ARP = Adress Resolution Protocol ; which show you a table with IP (logical)address and MAC (physical) address of one computer together. You said there is 7 or 8 entries, so might be your Local network has 7 or 8 computers using together at that time.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just check your box outside for another wire, since you are wired if someone is stealing your service, then there would be an unaccounted for wire coming out of your box. You can have the phone company check it for you if you are not sure.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would be VERY difficult to tap into your DSL line before the modem and actually have access without totally disrupting your connection. That being the case, you really only have to check if someone has a cable connected somehow to your router, since that's the only practical place to connect.


----------



## thl (Feb 18, 2009)

I think you better check in router admin page.
there is something called status and DHCP.
all the devices attached on you router, you can see in that page.

hopefully it's help you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the DHCP status page isn't a good check. Using a static IP address and inhibiting ping responses for the machine will make you invisible to anyone checking that status in the router's settings.


----------



## thl (Feb 18, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Actually, the DHCP status page isn't a good check. Using a static IP address and inhibiting ping responses for the machine will make you invisible to anyone checking that status in the router's settings.


by the way, how do you configure like that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

thl said:


> by the way, how do you configure like that?


We're attempting to assist in preventing intrusion, not in assisting it here. :smile:


----------



## georgey12345 (May 26, 2009)

how do you do that?


----------



## georgey12345 (May 26, 2009)

thl said:


> I think you better check in router admin page.
> there is something called status and DHCP.
> all the devices attached on you router, you can see in that page.
> 
> hopefully it's help you.


how do you do that? I use a modem, is it applicable as a router


----------



## thl (Feb 18, 2009)

johnwill said:


> We're attempting to assist in preventing intrusion, not in assisting it here. :smile:


sorry for that.ray:
I just asked for my knowledge.:shy:


----------

